# Found a Baby Pigeon



## JillianB (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi there,
I am new to Pigeon talk but have been a member of Starlingtalk for 2 years now. 

I walked outside today and found a baby pigeon just sitting in the front walk. 

This is in Dixon California, but I am actually just visiting, I live in San Martin Ca and am heading back Wen. Afternoon.

The baby pigeon has pin feathers all over but still has yellow fluff comming off his head and back. I can't feel any broken bones. His feet grip well. His eyes are alert. He whistles and pecks very gently all over my hands when I try to give him water...which I have been providing as drops on the outside of his beak...but after some speed reading on this site I don't think that is the proper method. 

He is very thin, and very weak. I will have to try and figure out how to post pictures on this website. 

Currently the baby is in the bathroom sitting quietly with a heating pad set on low. I would appreciate some guidance as I am new to pigeons but I do have 5 other birds (2 Starlings, 1 house sparrow, and 2 red-cheeked cordon bleu finches).

I will continue my crash course in pigeon care on this site, but I know with babies time is of the essance.

-Jill

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Jill, and welcome to the forum!
Pigeons drink water by sucking it and you need to dip his beak into the dish but just front of it, not nostrils. Add some honey to give him additional energy.
You can feed him thawed peas and sweet corn. Defrost them under the running hot water and make them slightly warm (body temperature). Give them to him by opening gently the beak and popping it in. About 40~50 pieces per feeding. Depending how big is a baby 2~3 times a day. Make sure that crop is full but do not overfeed. Check also that baby is pooping.


----------



## JillianB (Oct 7, 2009)

ok, I can do all that....its ok that they eat the frozen veggies whole? I took some photos I will be uploading them shortly.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...they can eat them whole.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is the method I use.


You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know it is eating on their own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## JillianB (Oct 7, 2009)

Well I ran out and got some frozen corn and warmed up a few kernals. He was very eager and cheeping the whole time. I counted out 50 kernals and he ate all but a few before he started spitting them out. He pooped once while I was feeding him. I am unfamiliar with normal pigeon poo, but his was green but well formed. 

This is a whole new world for me so excuse my ignorance while I continue my crash course. 

He doesn't seem sick to me just hungry and weak. He perked up quite a bit during and after his feeding, but went right to sleep when I put him back in the travel cage. I half covered his cage, heating pad on low on one side. He fluttered and cheeped alot during the feeding. 

I am having trouble with my photobucket account but I have some pictures of the little guy.

The next step is what do I do with him now?


----------



## JillianB (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

As I said between 40~50 so it is not critical if you count less. All babies are sleeping and growing after feeding. Let him sleep. Repeat procedure at the afternoon. Twice a day will suffice, but check the crop if empty. 
I don't know what time is it now where you are as it is 6:50 in the morning in South Africa. 
Vitamins and probiotic in water will keep him healthy.
On some stage (after 20 days I would treat him for worms and lice) other than that only if he shows signs of illness.
Poops need to be firm dark brown and white in color. You can post a picture if you not sure.
You'll need to feed him for next 20 days until fully grown, after that you will have wonderful pet. You can't release him or if you do chances for his survival are not great so either you keep him or get him adopted.

Do not hesitate to ask any question if you not sure what to do or you are curious about something.


----------



## JillianB (Oct 7, 2009)

oo also after more carefully reading the forum I may have posted in the wrong thread. Sorry mods! I was like well just regular ol pigeons arn't native to North America and I did just find it, so I was torn between the two threads and well if this is in the wrong place, please feel free to move it!


----------



## JillianB (Oct 7, 2009)

Well the baby survived the night.

I am on the west coast of the US in California. 

I fed him another 40-50 ish kernals this morning which he happily ate. 

Some more questions from the pigeon newbie

1. He isn't gaping? Is this a problem? He softly pecks my fingers all over as I am trying to feed him and cheeping, but no gaping. I pop the kernal in his mouth while he cheeps and he eats it fine, just curious.

2. Until he weens onto seeds what else should his diet consist of? Just corn kernals doesn't seem like it has enough nutrional variety. 

3. I keep Hagens Prime around when my other birds are molting. Should I provide him any? If so how do I administer it so as to give him the proper dose? 

4. At what age do pigeons learn to fly? I have him in my travel cage right now which is fine for a few days I am sure but once he starts to learn he is gonna need something bigger. 

My routine at the momment is to let my 2 starlings and house sparrow out of their cage for 2 to 4 hours every evening. Would this sort of thing be enough "out time" for a pigeon? The finches are not hand tame and so don't get out of their cage. 

Thanks so much I am sure I will have a ton more questions later!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

JillianB said:


> oo also after more carefully reading the forum I may have posted in the wrong thread. Sorry mods! I was like well just regular ol pigeons arn't native to North America and I did just find it, so I was torn between the two threads and well if this is in the wrong place, please feel free to move it!


No problem, I'll move it. When I saw California, I knew it wasn't a wood pigeon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

JillianB said:


> Well the baby survived the night.
> 
> I am on the west coast of the US in California.
> 
> ...


*We love questions. There is usually a cornucopia of answers from this bunch*.


----------



## JillianB (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes Prime is a powdered vitamin.

When should I start weening him onto seeds?

Also can pigeons be sexed visually?

I have been popping the corn kernals into his mouth after prying open his bill. With the starlings once they figured out I was providing food they started gaping for me after only having to pry their beak open once or twice. Interesting the pigeons don't gape. 

How should a pigeons keel feel? His is very sharp. 

Having a baby bird that is just so BIG is a very new experience. I keep thinking of the starlings and the tiny bites of mush they ate, I don't think they could eat a whole corn kernal as adults! 

he is pooping like a champ now. The feces part is a very dark green still. Should I be concerned about that now that I know the green color isn't from an empty tummy?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes Prime is a powdered vitamin.
*You can give it in the water when baby starts drinking – usually once a week is fine.*
When should I start weening him onto seeds?
*When he starts learning to fly, leave a dish of mixed seeds in his cage. From time to time you need to tap your finger in the dish pretending you peck until he figures up the new game.*
Also can pigeons be sexed visually?
*No they cannot.*
I have been popping the corn kernals into his mouth after prying open his bill. With the starlings once they figured out I was providing food they started gaping for me after only having to pry their beak open once or twice. Interesting the pigeons don't gape. 
*Pigeons suck milk from parents crop and when bigger, mix of seeds and milk (this milk has nothing to do with cows)*
How should a pigeons keel feel? His is very sharp. 
*He is thin that’s why is sharp, when he gains some weight it will be blunter.*
Having a baby bird that is just so BIG is a very new experience. I keep thinking of the starlings and the tiny bites of mush they ate, I don't think they could eat a whole corn kernal as adults! 
*Well it has more material to love and pet.*
he is pooping like a champ now. The feces part is a very dark green still. Should I be concerned about that now that I know the green color isn't from an empty tummy?
*Green poop is not necessary reason for concern if baby is healthy.*


----------



## JillianB (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks for everyones quick replies!

Just to clarify, until he starts to fly peas and corn kernals are a sufficient diet?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He should start gulping them out of your hand soon...like in the next few feedings. Let him do that for a day or so and then offer a *Pigeon seed mix* which can be purchased at most feed stores. At that time, it would be good to offer *red Pigeon grit*, which can also be purchased at most feed stores.
You will need to continue to supplement the feedings until you know for certain the bird is eating enough on his own. Young birds will pretend to eat and often they really aren't swallowing at all. You can monitor that by counting the number of poops and feeling the crop to detect food. Pigeons eat a lot of food at one feeding so the crop gets very full and then when it empties, they fill it up again. For an adult this would be morning and late afternoon. For a growing bird much more frequently...3- 4 times a day.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jillian and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! I think you and your baby have been well taken care of here so far. Please keep us posted .. as you've figured out baby pigeons are much different than baby starlings. Pigeons are much easier ..

Terry


----------



## JillianB (Oct 7, 2009)

Baby is still doing very well. I feel like he is very healthy and am now willing to name it and get a little more attached  So far I haven't come up with anything that suits him yet though. 

He does this thing where he pecks very softly all over my hands, but if I put corn kernels or peas in front of him he pecks right over them. 

Is he old enough to drink water on his own? I offer him his dish by sticking the tip of his beak in it several times a day, sometimes he drinks it, others not, but he doesn't seem to drink water out of the dish in his cage, just tip it over and poop in it....

When I hold him he makes a big show of flapping his wings and peeping. How long until he starts to fly?

Yes they are very different from starlings. He is so calm, he will just sit in my hands and lap and peep and flutter a little. While he stay this cuddly?


----------

